# 1991 200 20v turbo dual piston cailper converson



## AudiS4PSI (May 21, 2007)

On a 1991 200 20v turbo they have have a single piston internally mounted caliper. I was lookin at rotors and see these are a bit more expensive. What do I have to do to convert this to a dual piston caliper so I can run the other rotors? Thanks in advance


----------



## AudiS4PSI (May 21, 2007)

up


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 1991 200 20v turbo dual piston cailper converson (AudiS4PSI)*

You need front strut housings from a v8q that had g-60's stock or from a urs4/urs6. I have a set if you need them.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: 1991 200 20v turbo dual piston cailper converson (yodasfro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yodasfro* »_You need front strut housings from a v8q that had g-60's stock or from a urs4/urs6. I have a set if you need them.

Audi 5000 turbo's and the 200's had dual piston.. AKA g-60's In fact I am almost 100 percent sure u had them stock but someone downgraded ur brakes!!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

no one downgraded the brakes, the internally mounted ones are called "UFO"s because they look like a flying saucer. G60's aren't really that much of an upgrade over UFO's, i think they work about the same in the real world. on paper the UFO is supposed to be better.
either way, the best "cheap" upgrade, would be something like this... if you don't mind running bigger wheels that is...
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...29978


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (derracuda)*

He said he has single piston.. What calipers did the 200 20VT's come with.. the ufo brakes OR the audi 200 style dual piston brakes.. Cuz if they came with the 200 style brakes than some one down graded to the 100 style brakes... cuz thoes where also dual piston!


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Audi 200 20v's came with the UFO's. 
You can run any calipers if you get the right carriers. You need carriers, rotors, and modified hubs. PM me for info. I have a Porsche caliper/ Audi S8 setup on my car.


----------

